# Grizzle... don't be angry with me!



## Rickyboy (Oct 14, 2008)

I don't know how to say it...

It breaks my heart to tell you such sad news...

I've cheated on my Blackberry......

I just bought an iphone 3GS.

Sorry mate! We had some good times taking the **** out of the fanboys, but I've joined the darkside - you are now my enemy!


----------



## tony2 (Jan 31, 2010)

Hairdresser!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

The 3GS is amazing!


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

Rickyboy said:


> I don't know how to say it...
> 
> It breaks my heart to tell you such sad news...
> 
> ...


 cant believe your on that side rickster


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

iphones rule!!!!

:wave:


----------



## m4rkie23 (May 19, 2009)

3GS is the daddy. 

OS4 announcement tomoro! WIN


----------



## Rickyboy (Oct 14, 2008)

Best thing is I got it for free from Orange and get to keep my Blackberry Bold 9700 which was replaced 3 days ago by Orange for free too!

I now have an expensive blackberry as a paperweight!

I await abuse from Grizzle... He may even quote a PM conversation we had only a week ago when i called it "the gimpphone"! I'm a traitor!


----------



## warrenlord51 (Jun 1, 2008)

m4rkie23 said:


> 3GS is the daddy.
> 
> OS4 announcement tomoro! WIN


os4? is this the new iphone?


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

New iphone being announced tommorow, hence why everyone is being called up and offered free iphone 3gs's lol.

I'll wait for the HTC desire to blow it out of this hemisphere at the end of the month.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

OS 4.0 is the updated operating system, however, new hardware was also announced when OS 3.0 was I believe...


----------



## Mike_182 (Mar 22, 2007)

LOL at buying an iPhone either the day before (it's a bit early though?) or a month or two before it's successor is announced.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

Rickyboy said:


> I don't know how to say it...
> 
> It breaks my heart to tell you such sad news...
> 
> ...


welcome :thumb: you wont go back


----------



## Rickyboy (Oct 14, 2008)

Mike_182 said:


> LOL at buying an iPhone either the day before (it's a bit early though?) or a month or two before it's successor is announced.


It's not really buying when you get it for free!

Said I can upgrade for nowt whenever newer one comes out. Pretty sweet deal!


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

the new iphone wont be available for some time anyway. but i think they are making the new OS available for the 3GS,

i have also recently changed to a 3GS after having the Blackberry and Nokia's equivelant the E71 and there is no comparison, I love the Iphone


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Rickyboy said:


> I don't know how to say it...
> 
> It breaks my heart to tell you such sad news...
> 
> ...


  Typical knew you would fold, TURN COAT!!

Waddaaa fecking liberty!!


----------



## ipwn (Dec 1, 2009)

As a business tool, the blackberry absolutely ass rapes the iphone. If anyone disagrees, then they are quite literally a neanderthal.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

(CNET) -- iPhone OS 4.0 is on its way. There have been hints that we'd see the next version of the software that powers the iPhone and iPod Touch soon, and Apple sent invitations to a media-only preview of the software on Thursday, inviting us to "get a sneak peek" at iPhone OS 4.0.
Apple isn't going to let on what's in the updated iPhone software until then, but there's been some buzz recently about what Apple might have in the works.
When version 4.0 of the software will be available for download still isn't clear. Thursday is likely just an overview of new features, though Apple might give at least a time frame for the software's release. The best guess is that it will coincide with the release of new iPhone hardware, which has happened in late June or early July every year since 2007.
Here are some things we think Apple will introduce with iPhone OS 4.0, and some things we're pretty sure it won't but would make a lot of iPhone and iPod Touch owners really happy if they did.
Multitasking
Some consider it the biggest weaknesses of the iPhone in comparison with its smartphone peers: that Apple limits the ability of applications on the iPhone or iPod Touch to run simultaneously. Currently, you can do some multitasking --listening to music while reading e-mail, or browsing Safari during a voice call --but third-party applications can't do this at all.
It sounds like this will change soon however. Rumors began floating around last week that Apple is indeed working on multitasking in iPhone OS and could be implemented much the way Expose works on Mac OS. Expose is the feature on Macs in which clicking a certain key or swiping downward on a newer MacBook touch pad shows all the applications currently running and gives the option of toggling through each.
Integrated ads
Apple got into a tug-of-war with Google over AdMob last year and lost. Apple settled for Quattro Wireless, another mobile advertising company, which it bought in January. Since the purchase, Apple has been mum about its plans for Quattro within Apple, but the event on Thursday could serve as a coming-out party for a new advertising platform that is integrated with the iPhone software development kit.
Borrowing from iPad
iPad runs a modified version of iPhone OS, currently version 3.2. The iPhone and iPod Touch now run version 3.1. The iPad has some features that the iPhone and iPod Touch do not, some of which the iPad we think could reasonably be added to the iPhone OS: the ability to customize the background wallpaper, using the iPhone in any orientation you want (the iPad allows you to turn it left, right, and upside down), and perhaps even Bluetooth keyboard support.
Merge iPhone OS and iPad OS
There's also the chance that Apple could go even further in borrowing from iPad. It came up right after the iPad was introduced and hasn't been mentioned since. But there's a good chance the OS for the iPhone and the modified OS for the iPad will merge into one operating system.
When that will be though is up for debate. John Gruber at DaringFireball thinks the introduction of OS 4.0 is the time. Jim Dalrymple, the author of The Loop blog (and a member of CNET's blog network), says the two operating systems will merge with the release of iPhone OS 4.1 in September or October.
Folders and sorting
Apple offered a solution for organizing the overload of applications at its last iTunes and iPod event when it introduced the ability to manage apps via iTunes. But there's still more to be done. One of the things iPhone owners could use is the ability to sort apps directly on the home page of the iPhone and/or the ability to create folders. Both of those would bring iPhone OS up to speed with what Android can do.
Tethering
Tethering is the ability to share your phone's cellular connection with other devices, such as a computer. Though carriers in other countries allow their customers to use tethering, AT&T has yet to bring it to iPhone users in the U.S. Apple could take the opportunity to address the situation for U.S. customers on Thursday.
Better voice control
The iPhone has some voice controls, but more would be better. On the list that should be added: composing e-mails or text by voice.
Profiles
Having the ability to create different profiles for the iPhone would ensure users don't have to constantly re-adjust the settings on their phone. Being able to set the iPhone depending on where you're at or what you're doing ("home," "work," and "asleep" for example) would enable users to specify when they want to get e-mail, text message notifications, ringer on/off, and more.
Some things Apple probably won't introduce, but we can still hope for:
Mass storage capability
Apple currently doesn't allow iPhone owners to utilize extra memory as a storage device. It's got a USB port, why not allow people to save large files to their device and download them elsewhere?
New way to handle large files
Speaking of large files, the iPhone won't download applications or files larger than 20MB over 3G. Apple -- and likely AT&T or any service provider -- prefers you wait for a Wi-Fi connection before you start downloading extra-large apps. So why not introduce a new option so that when you try to buy an app over 20MB on 3G to automatically start downloading next time you're in range of a Wi-Fi connection?
Built-in photo editing
Right now Apple doesn't allow iPhone users to do anything more than take a photo with the iPhone and then send it or share it via other applications. You can't edit those photos, including basic things like cropping or rotating them, on the device itself without the assistance of a third-party app.
Flash compatibility
It's pretty well known how Steve Jobs feels about Adobe Flash on the iPhone (Jobs reportedly called it a "CPU hog"). And in conjunction with the debut of the iPad, Apple has been actively promoting the new HTML5 Web standard for online videos and the Web sites that implement it. So it's fairly unlikely he and Apple will suddenly change their minds.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

The 3GS is the best gadget I have ever owned, its ridiculously good.


----------



## Rickyboy (Oct 14, 2008)

Grizzle said:


> Typical knew you would fold, TURN COAT!!
> 
> Waddaaa fecking liberty!!


Just go and chill out with your gayberry and we will see if our friendship can be saved tomorrow!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Rickyboy said:


> Just go and chill out with your gayberry and we will see if our friendship can be saved tomorrow!


pffff, you think i can sleep after this!!!!!


----------



## Rickyboy (Oct 14, 2008)

Grizzle said:


> pffff, you think i can sleep after this!!!!!


Try the whitenoise app on your ipho.... oh sorry!


----------



## -Ally- (Mar 6, 2009)

iPhone better than blackberry anyday, Ive had both.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Rickyboy said:


> Try the whitenoise app on your ipho.... oh sorry!


Dont even bother sunny jim!!! dont even bother speaking to me!

how do i add people to my ignore list....

ah found it User CP > Settings and Options > Edit Ignore list & paste "Rickyboy" Aka TRAITOR! Okay :thumb:

:lol:


----------



## TheQuail (Oct 22, 2007)

Did you get anything in writing from Orange saying you can upgrade for free when the 4g iphone comes out?

Only reason i ask is i'm due an upgrade at the minute from my 2g iphone, but don't want to get a 3gs if the 4g is coming out in June/July time :\

Thanks


----------



## ipwn (Dec 1, 2009)

AllyRS said:


> iPhone better than blackberry anyday, Ive had both.


Yeah Mercedes better than BMW.
Ford better than Lambo.
Porsche better than Ferrari.
Windows better than Leopard.

Yeah at what ...?


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

most important things for me are 

Email: iPhone was good but blackberry is better as it has push so no setting a time to "fetch data" 

Battery life: ehhhhh lets not talking about that in the same sentence as the iPhone blackberry pisses all over it. 

Reliability: had my iPhone replaced twice under warranty due to it switching off and the screen going blank when receiving calls so you weren't able to answer them not something i need when running a business. 

Able to make and receive phone calls: iphone wasn't able to do it on a regular basis with the screen going blank and regularly switching off and back on!


----------



## -Ally- (Mar 6, 2009)

ipwn said:


> Yeah Mercedes better than BMW.
> Ford better than Lambo.
> Porsche better than Ferrari.
> Windows better than Leopard.
> ...


stuff


----------



## Rickyboy (Oct 14, 2008)

Grizzle said:


> Dont even bother sunny jim!!! dont even bother speaking to me!
> 
> how do i add people to my ignore list....
> 
> ah found it User CP > Settings and Options > Edit Ignore list & paste "Rickyboy" Aka TRAITOR! Okay :thumb:


Now that Grizzle has set me to ignore I need to tell everyone that he PM'd me about wearing womens underwear while detailing... and he suffers from ***** envy.

Keep that to yourself chaps!


----------



## -Ally- (Mar 6, 2009)

Grizzle is a businessman with ***** envy. Heard it all now. LOL !


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

AllyRS said:


> Grizzle is a businessman with ***** envy. Heard it all now. LOL !


Were did you hear that from!!! Bet it was Rickysmallboy syndrome i told him that in secret!! God damm!!


----------



## ipwn (Dec 1, 2009)

AllyRS said:


> stuff


F F F F F F FF F F F F F F F Facepallmmm !!!!!! :lol:


----------



## -Ally- (Mar 6, 2009)

ipwn said:


> F F F F F F FF F F F F F F F Facepallmmm !!!!!! :lol:


You like saying that, you're real funny.

Hahaha.


----------



## tony2 (Jan 31, 2010)

ipwn said:


> As a business tool, *the blackberry absolutely ass rapes the iphone*. If anyone disagrees, then they are quite literally a neanderthal.


Man this Is brilliant:thumb:


----------



## Rickyboy (Oct 14, 2008)

Grizzle said:


> Were did you hear that from!!! Bet it was Rickysmallboy syndrome i told him that in secret!! God damm!!


How dare you tell people I have smallboy syndrome! That's between me and the vatican! Nuff said!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Rickyboy said:


> How dare you tell people I have smallboy syndrome! That's between me and the vatican! Nuff said!


Right enough i'm away to walk the dog :lol::thumb:


----------



## TheQuail (Oct 22, 2007)

Gillen said:


> Did you get anything in writing from Orange saying you can upgrade for free when the 4g iphone comes out?
> 
> Only reason i ask is i'm due an upgrade at the minute from my 2g iphone, but don't want to get a 3gs if the 4g is coming out in June/July time :
> 
> Thanks


:tumbleweed:


----------



## Rickyboy (Oct 14, 2008)

Gillen said:


> :tumbleweed:


Christ mate I apologise - I totally missed your post! Blame Grizzle, all his fault.

I've had a few problems with Orange over the last couple of years which has left me in a position of getting pretty much whatever I want from them for free. The customer service for me has been exceptional and if there is ever a problem I just let them read my contract history and they always sort things out there and then.

I said to the girl that I was aware that a new iphone was coming out at somepoint in the not too distant future and she said that I will be informed when (and if Orange get it), at that point I can upgrade free to it. Like I said, great customer service which I cannot fault in the slightest.

They didn't indicate any sort of timescale whatsoever and didn't even admit that they were getting the new model. It was left up in the air so to speak. Will keep you informed of any future developments!


----------



## TheQuail (Oct 22, 2007)

Rickyboy said:


> Christ mate I apologise - I totally missed your post! Blame Grizzle, all his fault.
> 
> I've had a few problems with Orange over the last couple of years which has left me in a position of getting pretty much whatever I want from them for free. The customer service for me has been exceptional and if there is ever a problem I just let them read my contract history and they always sort things out there and then.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply.

Yeah i think when i go in to Orange/get a call i'll mention the new iPhone which should be coming out in the next couple of months and see what they've got to say!


----------



## Mike_182 (Mar 22, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> most important things for me are
> 
> Email: iPhone was good but blackberry is better as it has push so no setting a time to "fetch data"












Oh, hi. x



Grizzle said:


> Battery life: ehhhhh lets not talking about that in the same sentence as the iPhone blackberry pisses all over it.


Blackberry does have a very good battery life, but compared to a few 'smartphones' I've had to inflict on users of late the iPhone is a country mile ahead of them. HP Data Messenger, anyone?










Doesn't that mean I'm going to get nearly two full days out of it?



Grizzle said:


> Reliability: had my iPhone replaced twice under warranty due to it switching off and the screen going blank when receiving calls so you weren't able to answer them not something i need when running a business.


How difficult was that warranty process? I must admit, I had to use warranty the other day. My data cable was starting to look a little tired at the connector - I had to walk all the way to the Apple shop, show them the wire and they gave me another one in a box as a way of saying sorry for having to walk all that way with a loose cable. Last time I had to return a Blackberry under warranty, some people got upset and I swore.



Grizzle said:


> Able to make and receive phone calls: iphone wasn't able to do it on a regular basis with the screen going blank and regularly switching off and back on!












I appear to have managed nearly 90 hours of calling people without issue. Except where I've lost signal. I've not even had to turn it off, ever.

How many times has your Blackberry phoned 999 or put your password in wrong too many times and then you can't use it - all without being removed from your pocket? How do you combat the image problems of looking like a Grade A ***** walking around with it clipped to your belt? 

Seriously, I do like the Blackberry - it's a brilliant business tool and yes it pips the iPhone because you can manage them properly, but I couldn't get rid of my iPhone for one now!


----------



## magnumsport (Aug 11, 2008)

Any news on the new '4G' iPhone then?


----------



## Mike_182 (Mar 22, 2007)

magnumsport said:


> Any news on the new '4G' iPhone then?


Lots:

http://www.engadget.com/2010/04/08/live-from-apples-iphone-os-4-event/

They've hinted at a few Enterprise features to take the wind out of RIM and MS's sails...


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

no.

nothing announced.

people are getting confused with the release of OS4


----------



## Mike_182 (Mar 22, 2007)

Apologies - yes, it's an OS update, not a hardware update.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Mike_182 said:


> Oh, hi. x
> 
> Blackberry does have a very good battery life, but compared to a few 'smartphones' I've had to inflict on users of late the iPhone is a country mile ahead of them. HP Data Messenger, anyone?
> 
> ...


As an Iphone convert, the points you make are valid, but the guy doesn't like iphones so just let it be, this is the exact reason I hated the iphone at first, its the people that own them that cannot accept other people having a different opinion.

Its a great phone but lets not try and prove anything about them to anyone,


----------



## Mike_182 (Mar 22, 2007)

Eddy said:


> As an Iphone convert, the points you make are valid, but the guy doesn't like iphones so just let it be, this is the exact reason I hated the iphone at first, its the people that own them that cannot accept other people having a different opinion.
> 
> Its a great phone but lets not try and prove anything about them to anyone,


I can, and I know people that genuinely just don't like them - but they have valid reasons for that. As I said, the battery isn't great - but it's better than some of the other options. If I needed my phone for a few days out on the road, I'd definitely not have one!

I'll also point out that the 'tongue-in-cheek' appears to have been lost on you.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Mike_182 said:


> I can, and I know people that genuinely just don't like them - but they have valid reasons for that. As I said, the battery isn't great - but it's better than some of the other options. If I needed my phone for a few days out on the road, I'd definitely not have one!
> 
> I'll also point out that the 'tongue-in-cheek' appears to have been lost on you.


fair play, I didn't realise it was tongue in cheek and I though you were being serious

I apologise


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

I bought an iPhone this w/e, go the Mrs one too. She's selling her Blackbery Bold, I'm keeping mine, as I'm a tart and love the ide of having both !!

They're both cracking phones, in the same way my dad thinks his bog standard Nokia is amazing. It's each to their own, and a good job too, or we'd all be driving Vauxhall's cos we'd all have the same taste.

;-) ;-) ;-) he he he


----------



## Mike_182 (Mar 22, 2007)

Eddy said:


> fair play, I didn't realise it was tongue in cheek and I though you were being serious
> 
> I apologise


No need - it may not have been clear as my sense of humour... Well, it's different!


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

I couldn't stray from my crackberry but the bold was due for replacement and the new bold just wasn't imo an upgrade. It was smaller, so smaller keyboard and only semed to offer a bigger megapixel camera.

So I got a Storm 2, don't laugh

Iphone was an option but it has one huge drawback - everyones got one :lol:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Brazo said:


> Iphone was an option but it has one huge drawback - everyones got one :lol:


Exactly!!!! When your local chav has one its time to move on.


----------



## Rickyboy (Oct 14, 2008)

Well, after 2 days of ownership I'm officially loving the iphone.

Don't miss the Blackberry too much really as this seems to do everything I ask it to.

Whoever mentioned the Whitenoise app is a god in my eyes. I've had a pretty **** last couple of days and I stuck on that app and chilled out earlier for the first time in 48 hours.

Currently using the following apps...

Orb Live (Stream everything from your pc to your phone)
Dropbox (Pretty self explanatory)
Qik (Live streaming from video function on phone)
Photoswap 
Whitenoise
PS Mobile
Banner 
AirMouse (epic app to use as a wifi mouse on pc)
Paper Toss
Pocket Guitar
Mini Piano
Google Earth
Shazam

and a few others...

Anyone got anymore suggestions?


----------



## Mike_182 (Mar 22, 2007)

Angry Birds. Best poo-time game I've ever had!


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

Don't see the point in google earth, maps is virtually identical - airmouse is crazy good for controlling the laptop when it's hooked up to the tv


----------

